
Ask HN: How did internet penetration increased so fast in USA? - FahadUddin92
The internet penetration in USA in 1990 was 0.8%. In year 2000, the internet penetration increased to 43% in 2018 now stands at 89%. The rise from 0.8% to 43% in just a decade is way too fast than other countries that adopted the internet.
======
jenkstom
Our good friend Al Gore.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Performance_Computing_Act...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Performance_Computing_Act_of_1991)

